# why does no one make a...



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocket pistol the size of a ruger lcp that can take the absolute torture that a glock or hk can take and still preform flawlesly? It seems like most of them are seen as reliable if it can go a few hundred rounds without a jam when propperly maintained. I want my girlfriend to have something she can conceal on her tiny little frame, and the lcp and that little keltec are the right size, but I don't want to have my baby carrying something that I'm not absolutely beyond any doubt 100 percent sure will fire every time no matter the conditions. My dad has that faith in his glock, my best friend has it with his sig, and I with my HK45, and I want to be able to trust whatever she carries to that level. I know a compact revolver is the next best choice, but for a 5 foot nothin animic girl they are a little bulky and heavy. Idk it just bugs me that we can build a rifle cappable of kills at a mile and a quarter, but can't make a pocket pistol with exceptional reliability.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They do: "Nano" "Nano."

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/7100002072


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

the db9 by diamond back looks promising .... check out this review.... Diamondback DB9 9mm Review and Range Test - YouTube .... and so does the beretta nano as denner stated..


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

walther, kel-tec, taurus and a few more companies have small models that are very reliable i have no experience with the lcp myself but i understand that its pretty reliable, as long as you keep the gun clean(which you should do regularly, even if you dont fire it) because a gun thats rusted inside and gummed between the slide and the frame because its "so reliable that you never have to clean it" can be more hazardous than a jam. so keep that in mind even a glock or sig needs to be properly maintained regularly, even though you can bury them in sand and occasionally drag it behind your 4x4 and still fire. so find something that feels right to her and a caliber your both agree should take care of business, then periodically wipe down and check for debris etc... hope ive helped a little bit, not trying to give you a hard time or anything


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

its simple physics as one poster likes to cite

Smaller parts = lower reliability

Eventually they may be able to manufacture such an arm, but it wont be for sometime and when it does come out it will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

wow. the nano actualy looks promising. thanks!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The answer to your question is simple and 2 parts, The anology of the rifle and the small gun......I don't see the corilation.

1) as has been stated earlier small gun, small parts, less reliable (sometimes)
2) most people who try to go small also go cheap....look at the brands tossed about Kel Tek, Diamondback, Taurus, ect You are not seriously comparing your 950 dollar HK to a 235 dollar Kel tek and wondering why they arent the same.

There are pocket pistols with exceptional reliability you just have to look past the ones that get shelf time.

Kahr makes very good small weapons in the PM9 and The CM9. In Nano comparable size the CW9 I carry the CW9 in the summer and my wife a PM9 always. We both trust them 100%. I would not want to be the guy who trys to jack my wifes car with a weapon. 

Sigs P290 is a nice small gun The nano as mentioned seems to be a good gun as well. You have to look for quality in a small gun not just what is flooded on the shelves of the big box gun stores. They stock what sells and cheap little guns sell. I own a G26 (Glock) and I trust my Kahr to the point my G26 only rarely gets taken out anymore. Good luck let your girlfriend pick the gun she wants revolvers are very reliable too. If you like it and she doesn't she wont use it. 

RCG


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

recoil guy, thanks man. lol yea i know the annalogy didnt make much sence its just all i could come up with. 

and i suppose i just hadnt looked around enough at the pocket guns to realize the high end brands. i will be looking up the kahr. i have no problem paying more for a gun for her. whatever she wont pay, i will chip in. :mrgreen:


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

ok yea the black p380 with night sights just jumped to the top of the list.


----------

